# Another Clean Kill with 9.5 mm Steel



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm starting to think good shot placement trumps ammo size and type. This one was taken today with 9.5 mm steel, at around 10 meters, with a shot to the back of the head.

Thanks for looking!

Michael


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Envious of your access to good hunting grounds. We city dwellers have to make do with pop cans. You have to boil them a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time before they're any good to eat.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Accuracy beats power


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice shot.

Or as UFC champ Connor McGregor says, "Precision beats power and timing beats speed". I guess it applies to rabbit hunting too.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Just another good reason to keep plenty of 3/8's steel on hand.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Obviously the 9.5 is good enough to put game in the kitchen...stick with it. If it works, don't fix it. All slingshot setups coupled with all shooters...there's a sweet spot in there somewhere for everyone and every slingshot setup. What ever works, do it.

Good eating!


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, all! This stuff is fun!


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Nicely done!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

